# Medicare denial for MRI



## lornyllm (Feb 29, 2012)

Have anyone working in radiology been experiencing denials from medicare stating (non-covered service because routine exam or screening procedure done with a routine exam) when multiple mri is done on the same day such as lumbar and cervical etc. If so can anyone help. I am not sure if this is diagnosis related.  I called medicare the representative was not able to help me.  I have other claims with the same cpt code and dx and they get paid.


----------

